# Iraqi Police Forces.....



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

*issued the Walther P-99....they must be on a severe budget.:smt1099 *


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ships going over to train them in proper use and care.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's right... Enough of this nonsense. If they issues EVERYONE a P99, including our own forces, this whole thing in Iraq would be wrapped up in 2 months tops. But, by only issuing it to the Iraqis, that have only suceeded at putting our own troops at risk 

I'm headed out there now


----------

